# Analoge Bilder -> PC, wie am Besten



## derpi (16. August 2005)

Hi,
ich habe gerade ein altes Hobby wiederentdeckt...   Fotografieren. 
Ich habe eine Praktika mit vielen verschiedenen Objektiven und möchte gerne wieder fotografieren gehen... 

Bisher habe ich fast ausschließlich Schwarz-Weiss-Bilder gemacht. Leider gibt es mein altes Fotolabor nicht mehr und es gibt hier auch keine Möglichkeit mehr, die schwarz-weiss Filme in einem Laden entwickeln zu lassen, geschweige denn Abzüge machen zu lassen.

Pro verknipsten 36er Film hole ich ca. 5-6 Bilder heraus, die mir _wirklich_ gut gefallen, weil ich viel herumprobiere und teste. Deshalb hatte ich mir überlegt, mit Farbfilmen und Foto-CDs zu arbeiten.

Ist die Qualität gut genug um:
1. die Bilder in schwarz-weiss umzuwandeln
2. eventuelle Nacharbeiten zu machen und 
3. die wirklich guten Bilder dann in einem Laden in schwarz-weiss ausdrucken zu lassen
?

Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich noch um von meiner Praktika Bilder in guter Qualität auf den PC zu bekommen?
Freue mich auf Eure Tipps.

lg,
DerPi


----------



## Leola13 (16. August 2005)

Hai,

generell sollte es doch aber noch möglich sein SW-Filme entwickeln zu lassen und Abzüge zu bekommen, oder ?

Als ich das letzte mal mit analogem SW-Film gearbeitet habe, habe ich einen Kontaktabzug und eine Foto CD bestellt. Das war am kostengünstigsten, da die SW Abzüge komplett abgenommen werden mussten, keine Rückgabe der "schlechten" Bilder, und die Abzüge in der Regel mehr grau/grau als schwarz/weiss waren.

Alternativ dazu kannst du natürlich in Farbe fotografieren und eine FotoCD erstellen/bestellen. Es gibt da aber Unterschiede in der Auflösung der Bilder auf der FotoCD.
Eine Alternative dazu, falls die Möglichkeiten vorhanden sind, relativ grosse Abzüge in Farbe erstellen und dann selber einscannen und in SW umwandeln, speichern und drucken lassen.

Bei 5-6 Bildern pro Film ist es wahrscheinlich über der Weg  "Entwickeln mit Kontaktbogen - Auswahl der Besten - Foto CD erstellen lassen - Nachbearbeitung -- Ausdruck" das Günstigste. Das musst du aber konkret einmal durchrechnen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## derpi (16. August 2005)

hi, danke für Deine Antwort.

Leider ist es hier tatsächlich nicht möglich einen schwarz-weiss-Film entwickeln zu lassen. Die kleinen Fotostudios sind verschwunden und für die übrigen Fachgeschäfte, die ja auch nur bei großen Firmen entwickeln lassen sehen keinen Markt. Kleinstädte eben :-(

Einzige Möglichkeit ist, einen Farbfilm entwickeln zu lassen und die Bilder auf Farbpapier mit Stich (grün,blau,gelb oder braun) abziehen zu lassen. Das Ergebnis kommt aber leider nicht in Frage.

Ein Kontakabzug bringt mir leider meistens nichts, da meine Fotos meistens mehrere Motiven beinhalten. Es kommt mir auf kleine Details im Hintergrund an, die dann entsprechend dargestellt werden sollen. Oft spiele ich auch mit Spiegelungen und Licht bei meinen Bildern (z.B. glänzender Wassertropfen im Hintergrund oder so...). Das kann man auf den Kontaktabzügen oft nicht erkennen.

Großformatige Abzüge ist zwar eine gute Idee, aber leider sehr teuer... Zudem bringt der Scanner wahrscheinlich Unschärfen und Farbverfälschungen ins Bild, oder geht das mittlerweile auch mit "normalen Consumer"-geräten gut?

Ansonsten versuche ich es einfach mal mit der Farbfilm-Foto-CD-Variante und schaue, was dabei herauskommt ;-)

lg,
DerPi


----------

